# Penac W ?



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

What is its usage and how much for a 90x45x45 cm ?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Monthly... i would suggest u add about 3~4 spoonful for that size...

Initially... 7~10 i guess... below your Powersand that is...


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

And what is its Uses ?


----------

